# Transparent acrylic form study



## jalbert (Sep 14, 2021)

I like to make pared down pens every now and then just to focus on form and design aspects. Here is one I made from transparent acrylic, with silver trim. It’s based on a 13mm diameter cap thread, and is about 5.25” long. It uses a jowo 6 nib.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 14, 2021)

You amaze me!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 14, 2021)

Awesome work.


----------



## magpens (Sep 14, 2021)

VERY nice, indeed !!! .   

Thanks for showing !!!


----------



## RobS (Sep 14, 2021)

Fantastic form, fit and transparency (polish)!


----------



## RichAldrich (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow!  Please share additional info on the silver.


----------



## mark james (Sep 14, 2021)

True artists study and refine their skills with time spent like this.  Notwithstanding, A beautiful product!  Well done and time well spent.


----------



## TDahl (Sep 15, 2021)

Very nice John. Any tips on you achieved such a clear polish on the interior of the barrel and cap?


----------



## jalbert (Sep 15, 2021)

TDahl said:


> Very nice John. Any tips on you achieved such a clear polish on the interior of the barrel and cap?


I sand up to 600 grit, then through the Zona papers, and then polish with the magic juice set.


----------



## jalbert (Sep 15, 2021)

RichAldrich said:


> Wow!  Please share additional info on the silver.


Argentium silver alloy, purchased from Rio Grande, cast clip and cap band, barrel bands soldered from wire


----------



## RichAldrich (Sep 16, 2021)

jalbert said:


> Argentium silver alloy, purchased from Rio Grande, cast clip and cap band, barrel bands soldered from wire


Thank you for the additional information!!!!!  Still a wow!!!


----------



## Penultimate (Sep 17, 2021)

Wow beautiful


----------



## Psychmike22 (Oct 20, 2021)

Fantastic. The interior sanding looks flawless. I like demonstrators but i have never been able to get the drilling and interior sanding right. Would you care to describe your process?


----------



## jalbert (Oct 20, 2021)

Psychmike22 said:


> Fantastic. The interior sanding looks flawless. I like demonstrators but i have never been able to get the drilling and interior sanding right. Would you care to describe your process?


Drill SLOWLY with plenty of lubricant and sharp bits.
sand the interior from 320 to 1000, then through all the Zona papers
Polish using the magic juice compounds.
Then possibly repeat a couple more times, because you’ll undoubtedly find some scratches you missed.


----------



## Microgrs (Jan 4, 2022)

jalbert said:


> I like to make pared down pens every now and then just to focus on form and design aspects. Here is one I made from transparent acrylic, with silver trim. It’s based on a 13mm diameter cap thread, and is about 5.25” long. It uses a jowo 6 nib.View attachment 316906View attachment 316907


Wow, fine craftsmanship!  I am trying to thread acrylics and have ended up with a pile of cracked plastic. How do you do it?


----------



## jalbert (Jan 4, 2022)

Microgrs said:


> Wow, fine craftsmanship!  I am trying to thread acrylics and have ended up with a pile of cracked plastic. How do you do it?


I use single point threading tools on my metalworking lathe.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 5, 2022)

jalbert said:


> I like to make pared down pens every now and then just to focus on form and design aspects. Here is one I made from transparent acrylic, with silver trim. It’s based on a 13mm diameter cap thread, and is about 5.25” long. It uses a jowo 6 nib.View attachment 316906View attachment 316907


I would to make these. If I were to spend $1,500 or so on a metal lathe from Little Machine Shop would I have the equipment to make this?
Thank you.


----------



## jalbert (Jan 5, 2022)

TonyL said:


> I would to make these. If I were to spend $1,500 or so on a metal lathe from Little Machine Shop would I have the equipment to make this?
> Thank you.


No. You’d need cutting tools, threading tools, jewelry making/metalsmithing tools. Assuming you already have all the basic tools like drill bits, chucks, calipers, etc.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 5, 2022)

jalbert said:


> No. You’d need cutting tools, threading tools, jewelry making/metalsmithing tools. Assuming you already have all the basic tools like drill bits, chucks, calipers, etc.


Thank you. I will just have to keep on admire your work for now.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 6, 2022)

Do you chase the threads on a metal lathe? Now, I am watching metal lathe videos again. Thank you.


----------



## jalbert (Jan 6, 2022)

TonyL said:


> Do you chase the threads on a metal lathe? Now, I am watching metal lathe videos again. Thank you.


No, I cut them with single point threading tools.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 6, 2022)

jalbert said:


> No, I cut them with single point threading tools.


Thank you. That is something else I have to look up


----------



## boatemp (Jan 13, 2022)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!  Amazing craftsmanship


----------

